# Cane Toad eating...?



## Jonno from ERD (Jan 7, 2009)

G'day guys,

Came across this last night...anyone know what it's eating?

Cheers

P.S. I think it's a hypo


----------



## Chrisreptile (Jan 7, 2009)

Looks like some sort of rotten meat?

By the way, that has to be one of the nicest cane toads i have ever seen


----------



## Wild_Storm (Jan 7, 2009)

Depends how far out of town... Could be a 1080/Doggone bait. I doubt either would kill it though.


----------



## Australis (Jan 7, 2009)

Tasty birthday suit i suppose..

WildStorm,

I bet my lefty 1080 will kill any toad... nasty stuff.


----------



## Wild_Storm (Jan 7, 2009)

Hmmm...... It's probably a good thing I don't want your Lefty!!! (Thankfully you didn't say WHAT your 'Lefty' is!!) Lol. I hadn't seen it kill any when we used it around our dams years ago at the home Station, but in saying that I never went out searching for dead toads!!! I have seen Goannas try to eat Toads and die within minutes...  

1080 is nasty, and sadly I heard it can kill Goannas too, but (and since I am going to bed, I will miss what reaction this causes!!) in the Rural industry 1080 is badly needed. Nothing worse than seeing calves with dog bites, skin hanging off them, hardly able to walk, with maggots and puss everywhere. :s


----------



## Chrisreptile (Jan 7, 2009)

Now that i look at it again, i would have to agree with Australis.
I remembered that frogs and toads will eat there skin, i guess thats what would explain the shiny new skin too


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 7, 2009)

Sweet coloured toad! but its not good looking, theyre ugly.
Dont know what its eating sorry.


----------



## cris (Jan 7, 2009)

Nice pic, most ppl are usually to busy killing them to realise they are pretty awesome herps. At first i was thinking the stuff scraped of a pan after frying eggs, but i think Australis is probably right. Im sceptical about it being hypo though.


----------



## horsesrule (Jan 7, 2009)

I hope you collected it and killed it.


----------



## licky (Jan 7, 2009)

did u pull out the golf club after taking the pic??
or did ya drop a rock or 2 on it??
sorry to anyone who might find it offensive, but get over it


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jan 7, 2009)

I left it there, along with the 100+ I saw that night. Normally I kill them but was in a rush.


----------



## licky (Jan 7, 2009)

we should like have a toad whacking day/night/week where people go all out and kill them in any way they choose
probably not the first time u've heard this idea


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jan 7, 2009)

Unfurtonately licky, it has absolutely no effect on the population and just makes people feel like they are doing something positive.


----------



## licky (Jan 7, 2009)

YOU SERIOUS??? absolutely no effect!!! is there just to many out there....
is much the experts are tryin to do to stop them?


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jan 7, 2009)

In the right environment they are thick on the ground. There is a bit of work being done on them but unfortunately they aren't declared as a pest species...


----------



## Hawkei (Jan 7, 2009)

The conditions they find themselves in are ideal for their feeding and breeding Licky. That is to say that unless every last cane toad is destroyed, they will very quickly build up their numbers again.


----------



## idontlikeurmango (Jan 7, 2009)

> Females lay 8,000 to 35,000 eggs at a time and may produce two clutches a year.


 
Humanly culling of them does make a difference to the potential population. It may not be much but it is the only way we have at the moment until some of this brilliant research that is being done comes into use.


----------



## BlindSnake (Jan 7, 2009)

Jonno,

I am SHOCKED that cane toads are not listed as a pest species!!
I had to read that sentence twice to make sure I didnt mis read..

That is crazy!

If ANYTHING qualifies as a pest, its cane toads!!

any idea why?


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jan 7, 2009)

From what I understand BlindSnake, it would mean they would have to spend money on trying to erradicate them...


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 7, 2009)

because its the state of origin emblem for the QLDers.........NSW has its roaches we have toads ....Jonno is right they breed way to quick in puddles of water that a frog would and could never use ...they are just an amazing life force and sadly in a country that cant compete with it  ....in its own native home they are incredible for their resistance ....


----------



## snocodile (Jan 7, 2009)

i have heard that some scientest have created a gene that will make the babies of the cane toads all males


----------



## Wild_Storm (Jan 7, 2009)

Well I keep checking my fish pond, and every time I find toad eggs I toss them. The Frog eggs are allowed to stay. This way I keep SOME toad number down, and I also cull any I find at my home.... I AM doing MY bit!


----------



## cris (Jan 7, 2009)

Jonno from ERD said:


> Unfurtonately licky, it has absolutely no effect on the population and just makes people feel like they are doing something positive.



Not really killing them can have an effect on the local population, sure it wont wipe them out but it does make a small differance. Outside urban areas i would agree that it does practically nothing. I think killing the toads and stopping them from breeding near me has help changed the lawn from being full of baby toads to being full of little frogs.


----------

